# 2013 Blind Spot Module (Part 22971842)



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all,

The module has not stopped working yet, but it usually goes sometime in the winter months. There are 2 on the car and in total I have replaced each module 5 times (3 warranty 2 not). The one on the left side will be 2 years old this winter and they have never made it past 2 years.

Looking at the photo, do any of you have any suggestions on to any possible way I can extended the life of this module (without removing it)? The problem is water and salt gets inside of it in winter (as you can see from the dirt on it). I was thinking of maybe cleaning it up and laying some gorilla tape on top of it. My only concern with that method is that it might just hold the moisture in.

Another question I have as well, no one seems to have an answer on this one. If this does go again, what happens if I just order a new module and replace it myself? Does it have to be programmed? I read on one forum that it might fix the blind spot sensor, but the dealer will have to remove the ‘service side detection’ message. I am not even sure how to unlatch the connector to be honest, where do I press down or pull up? Do I need a flat head screw driver?

Thanks for your help,
Jesse

This first photo is from my Cruze, the second one is from another thread showing the corrosion.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In those photos, which way is "up" when the unit is mounted?

I wouldn't worry about letting moisture out. If it gets in at all, you're screwed. 

It's hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like it's getting in via the connector. Perhaps the plastic seal around the metal pins isn't that great. You might try dielectric packing dielectric grease into the connector to keep the water from getting in that way.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> In those photos, which way is "up" when the unit is mounted?


In my picture (the first one), the left side of the picture (where the connector plugs into) would be behind the tire. This is on the passenger side of the car, and up is up in the picture. Now that I am thinking about it, they should have really put the connector facing the rear bumper, since the tire is kicking back dirt directly into the connector.

I have included a picture of the module itself unmounted when new. The white part faces inward.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Given we've had ours fail multiple times - and the last time they both failed, they caused the MyLink screen fuse to blow immediately, and also caused the Cluster (and HVAC) to go out (as in, all gauges stop working, and then come back, and then go out, etc - about 50 times in one short drive, once).

My thought on these would be that you have to take precautions on these prior to even putting them on the car. Silicone the living **** out of the seam, basically sealing the entire module from any kind of moisture getting in, in the first place. Then, once it is mounted and installed - silicone the crap out of the connection (we had one short at the connector, and one inside the module).

This part has stumped me as to why on earth it is not sealed to begin with, given its location near the ground, and how open it is to any kind of water/salt spray. 

Out of curiosity, is that the same part number for both sides? I'd love to have ours functional again, but we'd also need a new harness, as that was toast, too.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Given we've had ours fail multiple times - and the last time they both failed, they caused the MyLink screen fuse to blow immediately, and also caused the Cluster (and HVAC) to go out (as in, all gauges stop working, and then come back, and then go out, etc - about 50 times in one short drive, once).
> 
> My thought on these would be that you have to take precautions on these prior to even putting them on the car. Silicone the living **** out of the seam, basically sealing the entire module from any kind of moisture getting in, in the first place. Then, once it is mounted and installed - silicone the crap out of the connection (we had one short at the connector, and one inside the module).
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the same part number for both sides. That is really scary that all that can happen when the module fails, luckily mine never got that far. Meanwhile my friend has a 2013 Nissan Altima and it still has the original factory modules in it. This should really be a safety recall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well the car still ran and drove fine, so it was more of just an annoyance.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Well the car still ran and drove fine, so it was more of just an annoyance.


So, once they do stop working is it possible to just disconnect them and they are no longer part of the computer system? If that is possible, does that mean every time the car starts will you still get the "Service Side Detection System" message? Also what do they do with the connectors, since now they would just be left out in the open, prone to shorting and corroding (causing the problems that happened to yours)?

Regardless eventually they would have to be disconnected, since that specific part will eventually be discontinued. They must be able to delete components from the computer system since my Cruze LTZ does not have a Tire Pressure Monitoring System in it (trust me I have gone through every single possible menu in the DIC).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> my Cruze LTZ does not have a Tire Pressure Monitoring System in it (trust me I have gone through every single possible menu in the DIC).


Was your car built for the Canadian market? The ones for the US all have TPMS.

Going back to the second photo, the worst corrosion is at the top of the left part (case) which I assumes mates with the bottom part of the PC Board. However, I can't tell if it's worse there because that's the entry point or gravity just brings the crud down there.

Either way, I do think I'd work on sealing up the connector. I wouldn't ignore the sealing of the case, but I have a hunch the connector is the weak point. In addition to sealing, it wouldn't hurt to find a way to construct a deflector to protect it against stuff flung by the wheel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

94mustang said:


> So, once they do stop working is it possible to just disconnect them and they are no longer part of the computer system? If that is possible, does that mean every time the car starts will you still get the "Service Side Detection System" message? Also what do they do with the connectors, since now they would just be left out in the open, prone to shorting and corroding (causing the problems that happened to yours)?
> 
> Regardless eventually they would have to be disconnected, since that specific part will eventually be discontinued. They must be able to delete components from the computer system since my Cruze LTZ does not have a Tire Pressure Monitoring System in it (trust me I have gone through every single possible menu in the DIC).


Yes, it tells us to Service Side Detection every time the car is started. Used to it now, having had that message for years at this point. 

And with the harness out in the open, there's nothing to short - the short happened in or at the module.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Was your car built for the Canadian market? The ones for the US all have TPMS.


No, they don't. Just before I left the salvage yard I was working at, we got in a 2014 US Cruze that did not have TPMS installed. We didn't realize it until a customer wanted to purchase one of the factory rims.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> No, they don't. Just before I left the salvage yard I was working at, we got in a 2014 US Cruze that did not have TPMS installed. We didn't realize it until a customer wanted to purchase one of the factory rims.


TPMS has been standard on *ALL* US Cruzes since its introduction for the 2011 Model Year.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

MP81 said:


> TPMS has been standard on *ALL* US Cruzes since its introduction for the 2011 Model Year.


Sorry to disagree, but I disagree. All 4 tires did not have TPMS sensors on them *AND* when I pulled the BCM for use in my 2011 Cruze as part of my remote start upgrade, it did not say anything about needing to reset my sensors plus I lost the ability to view tire pressure on my DIC; when I reconnected the original BCM the DIC showed my tire pressure again. I then pulled the BCM from another Cruze we had with remote start and that one had a fit about needing to recalibrate my sensors.

I also called 2 different Chevrolet dealerships and had them run the VIN of the vehicle, they confirmed it was a US build and did not have TPMS.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevrolet Pressroom said:


> Along with the standard safety features on all models – *including a tire pressure monitoring system*


Chevrolet Pressroom - United States - Cruze

It's quite possible the system changed enough between the years, accounting for it being "disabled".


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Chevrolet Pressroom - United States - Cruze
> 
> It's quite possible the system changed enough between the years, accounting for it being "disabled".


The Pressroom report is from 2011, so it is quite likely it could have changed. After all, they did make the 2013 (I think it was) model need a BCM program for the foglights when it was plug and play prior to that.

I probably would never have even thought about it, except that when I switched my BCM I freaked out thinking I broke something when the TPMS didn't appear and was quite happy to find out I didn't when I tried other units.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right, what I'm saying is, it was standard since 2011. They haven't made it optional since then.

Here is the 2014 Cruze page: Chevrolet Pressroom - United States - Cruze



Chevrolet Pressroom said:


> Other safety features include: Tire pressure monitoring system


They did change the system somewhat prior to 2014 though - you used to be able to change air pressure during the TPMS learn procedure, but after they changed it (not sure which year), you have to use the tool (the 2014's require the tool).


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The scan tool change was made in 2012 I believe.

However, I still disagree about the sensor. I see what the pressroom reports say, however I physically and personally have seen that it does NOT come on all Cruzes. And the only way that is possible is either 1) it *IS* optional no matter what the press releases say or 2) the vehicle in question was a fleet vehicle, which tend to be more customizable than the "normal" retail vehicles, but still prove it is optional.

I believe we have gotten majorly off topic at this point, so I will no longer discuss the matter in the thread.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I found an interesting YouTube for a Chrysler minivan regarding this module. It looks like Chrysler uses almost the exactly same part. This guy sealed it up with silicone. The thing that baffles me most is that he did not have to program it at all, just put it in. I do not think it is that easy with the Cruze.

You can watch the video here.

Also reading the comments the Chrysler dealer wanted $2000 for this repair, while it only cost him $120 per module.

Also, yes I have a Canadian Cruze, I guess that would explain the lack of a Tire Pressure Monitoring System. I always wondered if it could be programmed in the BCM to allow that feature, or there is a physical piece of hardware required.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> the vehicle in question was a fleet vehicle,


That would make the most sense.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> The thing that baffles me most is that he did not have to program it at all, just put it in. I do not think it is that easy with the Cruze.


StLouisCPhT found that if the radio didn't have a VIN programmed into it, it would self-program. The problem comes when you try to install a junkyard unit. The same thing may be in play here. You're fine as long as you get a new/never been installed one. And that looks to be the case in the YouTube video.


----------

